# MAC Spoofing mit SuSE10



## evolution1985 (29. November 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte eine andere MAC-Adresse vortäuschen als ich eigentlich habe, weil mein Kabelmodem eine bestimmte MAC-Adresse haben möchte.

  Unter SuSE 9.1 funktionierte das ganze noch. Gebe ich jedoch unter SuSE 10

```
ifconfig eth0 hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
```
  ein erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung: Ressource belegt

  also

```
ifconfig eth0 down
```
  und anschließend wieder der gleiche Befehl wie oben nur diesmal kommt ein "Ein-/Ausgabefehler".

  An was könnte denn das liegen?


----------



## evolution1985 (4. Dezember 2005)

Weiß niemand woran das liegen könnte?


----------

